# Types and Uses for Woods for Smoking



## kitchenelf

Types of woods and what to use them to cook/smoke with


----------



## Loprraine

Thanks for the link.  I've just started smoking this year, and have been experimenting with different woods.


----------



## Renee Attili

Thanks for the info. I will be able to utilize it here at the store.


----------



## torenium

Recently saw someone smoking trout with a mixture of rice and tea leaves.


----------



## bowlingshirt

That's a handy link, however, I have heard that the subtle differences in the flavors of the wood won't come through on the food unless you smoke for several hours.


----------



## Wart

No Sassafras?


----------



## Wart

bowlingshirt said:


> That's a handy link, however, I have heard that the subtle differences in the flavors of the wood won't come through on the food unless you smoke for several hours.




Flavors come through in something with as short exposure as grilling steak or chops..


----------



## GadgetGeek

*Here is what I like*

I like fresh White Oak for pork..   With the bark on for smoking pork for a 4 -5 hour trip

I like Cherry/Hickory for long-Low pork butts  (only smoke them the first 4 hours)

I use Pecan for duck or chicken--- also cherry

I use some grape/peach for fish when I can't get allspice wood

I love green cut hickory for pork chops, but hate it for Boston butts cooked long and low.

I use citrus peels (dried orange/nectarine/grapefruit etc.) for some quick cooked fish or lamb wedges or chops.

Used bourbon barrel chips are good for pork chops (quick cooked) or veal.

Good REAL charcoal chunks (not made into same-looking pieces/briquettes with a strange binder) provide a nice smoky charcoal taste and smell that is good without any additional wood to make it smoke.

I wish you all a good smoke..   and a nice food buzz after....

[edit] dried pineapple rind is also good with fish [/edit]

.


----------



## Maverick2272

I need a smoker first!


----------



## eatsOats

For my butts, I like using a combo of oak, cherry, and apple.
Sometimes I use mesquite on chicken or turkey.


----------



## skyy38

Being from Alaska,I usually use Diamond Willow.
But sometimes I grow a wild one and toss on some mesquite and hickory in addition, like I did with my last big hunk of venison.


----------



## Adillo303

All of this is great! My problem is where to get all this wood. Drama Queen spoke of soaking Apple in Apple juice for fish. Sounded yum. 
That opens up a whole sub category here. What wood and how can the process be improved by what you smoke it in.

AC


----------



## suziquzie

I did Mesquite on a turkey saturday.... not smoked turkey just added chips to indirect heat on the grill. 
Pretty good!


----------



## TheFanatic

bowlingshirt said:


> That's a handy link, however, I have heard that the subtle differences in the flavors of the wood won't come through on the food unless you smoke for several hours.



Steve Raichlin says that after a couple of hours the meat isn't absorbing any more smoke.  He was talking about Ribs at the time.  So if I do a 3-2-1 method after the first couple of hours I stop adding wood chunks.

That being said, I am a firm believer in non soaked wood chunks over soaked wood chips.  Was talking to a vendor at a local grill shop who told me a story about some guy that hits the Memphis BBQ cookoff every year.  He doesn't soak anything. He said the guy told him, "take a look at the underside of the lid to your grill.  I don't want to risk moisture condensing up there and dripping that nasty stuff down on my product."  The guy that the store was impressed that he called it his product.  

For me, I'm a big fan of the fruit woods.  Apple and Cherry mainly.  I have some apricot in my wood bin that I haven't tried yet and a cousin that just dropped a peach tree in his yard that was dying.  Can't wait to get few pounds of that....

Don't get me wrong.  I always have some Hickory on hand as it is the easiest to come by in chunk form and use it from time to time, but Apple is my fave by a long shot...


----------



## TheFanatic

Adillo303 said:


> All of this is great! My problem is where to get all this wood. Drama Queen spoke of soaking Apple in Apple juice for fish. Sounded yum.
> That opens up a whole sub category here. What wood and how can the process be improved by what you smoke it in.
> 
> AC




I never soak my wood chunks.

As for where to get it, that's tough.  A few Ace Hardware places around here (St. Louis) have chunks of fruit wood.  Call the local orchards.  Those little branches they turn into mulch would make excellent smoke wood....


----------



## love2"Q"

Adillo303 said:


> All of this is great! My problem is where to get all this wood. Drama Queen spoke of soaking Apple in Apple juice for fish. Sounded yum.
> That opens up a whole sub category here. What wood and how can the process be improved by what you smoke it in.
> 
> AC


that can be tricky .. local feed supply stores carry them at times ...
true value and taylors do it centers have a good selection ..
a lot of fireplace stores have it to .. you just have to get out
the phone book ..


----------



## Bacardi

TheFanatic said:


> Steve Raichlin says that after a couple of hours the meat isn't absorbing any more smoke.  He was talking about Ribs at the time.



Going to add my thoughts...

I am a big fan of Raichlin...The meat absorbing smoke time limit does not exist...This is brought up all the time by experts in competitions, dedicated smoking/bbq forums and I actually tried it, so I'm talking from actual experience.  I did two racks of ribs, one I smoked for 6 hours straight and the other smoked 3-2-1...During the "two" there was no smoke. The 6 hour ribs tasted smokier for the 3-2-1...

With the soaking or not soaking, solely depends on the cooking device.  If it's possible, do not soak.  I use an electric smoker which has a coil...If I do not soak, the chips ignite and get a thick dark smoke that doesn't last long...If I soak they will not ignite and there will be a much longer lasting light colored smoke, which is what you want...

While fruit woods bring some unique flavors to the party, my guests and I could never taste a distinct fruit.  EG: YOu're taking appleWOOD which doesn't taste like apples to begin with and chemically converting it into a smoke that your food absorbs...Meaning while fruits add some great flavors, they don't taste like the fruit they bear...Again, heard this at other forums and tried it myself...

Hickory is the most familiar tasting wood...With the exception of brisket which uses mequite, the majority of pros use hickory and a combo of oak and/or fruitwood...

My guests and I share an interest in "EXCESS"...We like 100% hickory for dominating smoke flavor and super tender fall off the bone ribs...We are the minority in our likes...


----------



## pacanis

I'll blow some smoke here....

I haven't read that meat doesn't absorb any more smoke after a couple hours. I _did_ read that you can't add to the smoke ring after the meat passes 140F, due to some kind of chemical reaction that causes the pink ring at temps below 140F.
Now, I did take this internet knowledge to mean that meat would not pick up any more smokiness after that temp, and that is wrong. I was smoking a pork butt and the smoke had been long gone, but I wanted to put on some ABTs towards the end and add some smoke to them, so I put a small pouch of hickory chips on with them. The butt picked up a strong hickory flavor from these late chips, too much. So yes, you can add smoke at the end, and it certainly affects the bark anyway.


----------



## TheFanatic

Some good info here.  I took Raichlin as the word of God and saved some smoke wood after a couple hours of smoking.  

I may have to rethink that...

As for fruit woods, I don't expect to taste apple or cherry in my food, I expect a mellow smoke flavor as opposed to an overpowering flavor of say hickory or pecan.  I will use hickory but I usually split it with something more mellow as hickory can easily overpower the food if you're not careful....

And I think you will find that the majority of pros use apple for ribs.  My dad was talking to the owner of the 17th street grill which is the guy who won the Memphis Rib championship 3 different times.  My dad asked what he does to his ribs to win. He said he marinates them in applesauce and smokes them in apple wood.


----------



## Bacardi

TheFanatic said:


> My dad was talking to the owner of the 17th street grill which is the guy who won the Memphis Rib championship 3 different times.  My dad asked what he does to his ribs to win. He said he marinates them in applesauce and smokes them in apple wood.



You are correct, his name is mike mills...He uses applewood exclusively...He has said he feels he wins because his meat is very mellow on the smoke...The question is if the judges like a more smokey flavor would he still win?

Again, I said I was the minority on this, but I do like more overpowering smoke than most...

Edit:  Other thing I wanted to point out, most other pro's who are award winners as well do not follow in his footsteps and use hickory...


----------



## Uncle Bob

Bacardi said:
			
		

> I did two racks of ribs, one I smoked for 6 hours straight and the other smoked 3-2-1...During the "two" there was no smoke. The 6 hour ribs tasted smokier for the 3-2-1...


 
The 6 hour straight ribs were smokier because more smoke was 'laid on the surface" not because they absorbed more smoke.....

Enjoy!


----------



## pacanis

Uncle Bob said:


> The 6 hour straight ribs were smokier because more smoke was 'laid on the surface" not because they absorbed more smoke.....
> 
> Enjoy!


 
That's exactly what I was getting at when I said the bark definitely picked up more of smoke flavor. "More smoke was laid on the surface".... good term, UB


----------



## Bacardi

Uncle Bob said:


> The 6 hour straight ribs were smokier because more smoke was 'laid on the surface" not because they absorbed more smoke.....
> 
> Enjoy!



Makes sense...With that being said, countless others in dedicated smoking forums say meat can absorb smoke after 2-3 hours...


----------



## Uncle Bob

Bacardi said:


> Makes sense...With that being said, countless others in dedicated smoking forums say meat can absorb smoke after 2-3 hours...


 
Like Raichlen, I follow the science, not the "countless others" ---

Have Fun!


----------



## TheFanatic

Uncle Bob said:


> Like Raichlen, I follow the science, not the "countless others" ---
> 
> Have Fun!



But Raichlin says the same thing as countless others....2-3 hours is all the smoke the meat can absorb.  

That being said, there is something to be said for the bark (or sauce should your audience want that) absorbing smoke after that....


----------



## Uncle Bob

Fanatic.....

"Countless Others" in this conversation refers to a comment Bacardi made in Post 23 in response to my comments in Post 21 --- In my comments in post 24 I was agreeing with Steven Raichlen (And science) NOT the (misinformed) "countless others" on dedicated BBQ forms --- I hope this clears up the confusion....


----------



## TheFanatic

Uncle Bob said:


> Fanatic.....
> 
> "Countless Others" in this conversation refers to a comment Bacardi made in Post 23 in response to my comments in Post 21 --- In my comments in post 24 I was agreeing with Steven Raichlen (And science) NOT the (misinformed) "countless others" on dedicated BBQ forms --- I hope this clears up the confusion....



Oh....OK...I get it now...sorry.  


For me it's a PITA to get smoke wood.  I have to haul waaaaayyyy out down one of the most annoying streets in St. Louis to get some (tons of stop lights).  I have heard of a couple closer locations that sometimes have chunks of smoke wood but haven't checked yet as I loaded up on wood before hearing about those two places.  I have 25 pounds of apple chunks and another 25 of apricot as well as some cherry logs my dad gave me.  

So for me, I smoke for a couple hours and then I save my smoke wood for future smoke sessions.  

Anyone ever use Alder?  I'd never heard of the tree much less using the wood to smoke before seeing at the place I get my smoke wood?

What about citrus woods.  this place carries lemon and orange wood.  anyone have experience with it.  I'm a huge apple/cherry fan but I am also a big fan of getting creative on the grill as can bee seen by my spiral stuffed pork loin and other strange things I have done on the grill like chicken cordon bleu and chicken spedini and crostinins


----------



## Uncle Bob

Fanatic....

You may want to check back to the Original Post - Post Number 1 by Miss Kitchenelf at the beginning of this thread...There is a great data base of smoking woods, and some suggested uses for them located in the link....

Have Fun & Enjoy!


----------



## Bacardi

Uncle Bob said:


> Like Raichlen, I follow the science, not the "countless others" ---
> 
> Have Fun!



I always admit when I'm wrong, and may stand corrected here...I'll see if credible sources exist to determine if Raichlen is correct on this...One thing I just realized...Are we talking all meat period or just the relatively thin ribs?

Again, I am a Raichlen fan, but there is one thing that he says that's wrong.  He always cooks his briskets hat cap up...He says this is because the fat will baste the meat...Science has disproved this doesn't happen...Many pro's even cook fat cap down...


----------



## kitchenelf

Bacardi said:


> I always admit when I'm wrong, and may stand corrected here...I'll see if credible sources exist to determine if Raichlen is correct on this...One thing I just realized...Are we talking all meat period or just the relatively thin ribs?
> 
> Again, I am a Raichlen fan, but there is one thing that he says that's wrong.  He always cooks his briskets hat cap up...He says this is because the fat will baste the meat...Science has disproved this doesn't happen...Many pro's even cook fat cap down...



And if you remove the fat cap totally you have more bark..........glorious, coveted bark!


----------



## Bacardi

kitchenelf said:


> And if you remove the fat cap totally you have more bark..........glorious, coveted bark!



Lol, cut it into 20 chunks, more surface area means more bark!  lol


----------



## Uncle Bob

Bacardi said:


> I always admit when I'm wrong, and may stand corrected here...I'll see if credible sources exist to determine if Raichlen is correct on this...One thing I just realized...Are we talking all meat period or just the relatively thin ribs?
> 
> Again, I am a Raichlen fan, but there is one thing that he says that's wrong. He always cooks his briskets hat cap up...He says this is because the fat will baste the meat...Science has disproved this doesn't happen...Many pro's even cook fat cap down...


 
All meat.

Brisket Fat Cap UP...Fat Cap Down...One way for half the time...the other way for the other 1/2....Score the fat...don't score the fat.....

Whatever works for you!!

Bon Appetit !!!!


----------



## TheFanatic

Uncle Bob said:


> All meat.
> 
> Brisket Fat Cap UP...Fat Cap Down...One way for half the time...the other way for the other 1/2....Score the fat...don't score the fat.....
> 
> Whatever works for you!!
> 
> Bon Appetit !!!!



Exactly.  I was in this debate with some tool on Craigslist telling me that there is only one way to BBQ and that is with hickory chunks.  No charcoal.  Just hickory chunks.  Nothing else was allowed.  The guy was a complete d-bag about it.  I believe there are about a bazillian ways to grill.  And I will spend the rest of my life trying to find them all!?!?!


----------



## jminion

back in 1999 I started posting about cooking brisket fat side down. It was to lower the drying effects of the heat from the cooker I was using (WSM) that was coming from below the grates. I found that the margin for error was less than cooking fat side up. I was cooking in competitions and you take every advantage you can find. When cooking on the offset we were using in those days I also found that the reflective heat from the tuning plates also had the same drying effect so cooking fat side down helped there also. 

When you look at smokering I can see where someone would think that meat absorbs smoke but as Uncle Bob and others have stated the smokering is not absorbed smoke but a chemical reaction of the pigment in the meat to nitrates and nitrites in the smoke. The longer you apply smoke the stronger the flavor that is laid on the meat. 

Jim


----------



## LadyCook61

Good info, thanks.


----------



## Bacardi

Uncle Bob said:


> Like Raichlen, I follow the science, not the "countless others" ---
> 
> Have Fun!



Raichlen RELIGIOUSLY BBQ's brisket fat side up and claims it's because it BASTES the meat...Science has proven basting doesn't happen...


----------



## Uncle Bob

Bacardi said:


> Raichlen RELIGIOUSLY BBQ's brisket fat side up and claims it's because it BASTES the meat...Science has proven basting doesn't happen...



Question --- When one uses a brush, mop, spoon, rag, spray bottle, bulb or whatever to apply a liquid to the surface of a piece of meat -- What do you call that?


----------



## Bacardi

Uncle Bob said:


> Question --- When one uses a brush, mop, spoon, rag, spray bottle, bulb or whatever to apply a liquid to the surface of a piece of meat -- What do you call that?



A waste of heat and your time as meat doesn't absorb very much liquid while cooking


----------



## Uncle Bob

Bacardi said:


> A waste of heat and your time as meat doesn't absorb very much liquid while cooking



Ok, I'll give you the answer .... It's called basting. 

In the spirit of the Holiday Season I will not pursue this any further -- However you may find it fun to explore why basting is done, and explore the term Barding....

Have a Merry Christmas and....

Bon Appetit!!!


----------



## Bacardi

Uncle Bob said:


> Ok, I'll give you the answer .... It's called basting.
> 
> In the spirit of the Holiday Season I will not pursue this any further -- However you may find it fun to explore why basting is done, and explore the term Barding....
> 
> Have a Merry Christmas and....
> 
> Bon Appetit!!!



My personal experiences led to me researching and I've determined that meat doesn't absorb much liquid.  I could post several sources but seems like you will just dis-credit them.  I feel the basting thing is a myth, I still hear professionals saying to "seal in the juices" by searing...Science has disproved that as well.

I'll end this with saying we agree to disagree...You have a very Merry Christmas as well!


----------



## jminion

Harold McGee, noted food science writer states, that there is some disagreement on the value basting which does interrupt and slow down the cooking process.  His contention is that for lean cuts that will add flavor but for cuts like brisket or pork butt the internal fat and connective tissue supplies the moisture. The meat protein it is fully cooked at 160° internal, but the connective tissue is not broken down so the cut would remain tough. The other side of this equation is that without the connective tissue and internal fat a brisket would be tough and dry taken to the internal temperatures that we cook it. No amount of external fat could make up for the situation.

Basting can add flavor but has no value within the context of this discussion for moist final product. If you look at what gets basted it is only the outer edges of the brisket. Using the fat cap as a shield against the moving hot air of cooker is more effective use of the resource.

Barding is the use of bacon placed over or around a cut of meat to lessen the effect of heat drying the exterior of the cut.  If you look at cooking brisket fat side down it is in essence playing that role in the cooking process.  But unlike barding it does allow for bark to be formed on the lean side of the cut.

Jim


----------



## Bacardi

jminion said:


> Harold McGee, noted food science writer states, that there is some disagreement on the value basting which does interrupt and slow down the cooking process. His contention is that for lean cuts that will add flavor but for cuts like brisket or pork butt the internal fat and connective tissue supplies the moisture. The meat protein it is fully cooked at 160° internal, but the connective tissue is not broken down so the cut would remain tough. The other side of this equation is that without the connective tissue and internal fat a brisket would be tough and dry taken to the internal temperatures that we cook it. No amount of external fat could make up for the situation.
> 
> Basting can add flavor but has no value within the context of this discussion for moist final product. If you look at what gets basted it is only the outer edges of the brisket. Using the fat cap as a shield against the moving hot air of cooker is more effective use of the resource.
> 
> Barding is the use of bacon placed over or around a cut of meat to lessen the effect of heat drying the exterior of the cut. If you look at cooking brisket fat side down it is in essence playing that role in the cooking process. But unlike barding it does allow for bark to be formed on the lean side of the cut.
> 
> Jim


 
Thanks for posting.  This is what I agree with.


----------



## bourbon

Which wood is good
 I've been asked numerous times, which is the best wood to smoke with. Here is a very good explanation that should help you in your choices.
For me I always use lump charcoal in the firebox and add hardwood chunks for more flavor during the cook. I use an offset pit and lump charcoal is easier to regulate than an all wood fire. Of course building cabinets I usually have a good supply of woods to choose from.

Appropriate Smoke Woods

A variety of sources on the Internet indicate that all the woods listed below are suitable for smoking most any type of meat, poultry, or fish. The most popular and widely available smoke woods are oak, hickory, mesquite, pecan, apple, cherry, and alder.
Generally speaking, you want to use only hardwoods from fruit-bearing or nut-bearing trees. In my experience, fruit woods tend to impart a lighter smoke flavor, while the nut woods produce a stronger smoke flavor. If I could choose only one smoke wood, it would be apple, which seems to complement most everything I barbecue.

acacia, alder, almond, apple, apricot, ash, bay, beech, birch, butternut, cherry, chestnut, cottonwood, crabapple, fig, grapefruit, guava, hackberry, hickory, kiawe, lemon, lilac, madrone, manzanita, maple, mesquite, mulberry, nectarine, oak, olive, orange, peach, pear, pecan, persimmon, pimento, plum, walnut, willow

Woods To Avoid

The conventional wisdom is that cedar, cypress, elm, eucalyptus, liquid amber, pine, redwood, fir, spruce, and sycamore are not suitable for smoking. Some people say that sassafras is also inappropriate for smoking, yet it is available from some mail-order wood suppliers.

When in doubt about a particular smoke wood, play it safe--don't use it until you confirm with a reliable source that it's OK for use in barbecuing.

Flavored Smoke Woods
Retailers sell a variety of flavored wood chunks and chips. Some are made from old wine or whiskey barrels, while others have just been soaked in wine or even Tabasco. Flavored woods add an interesting aroma to the smoke coming out of your cooker, but you'll have to judge for yourself whether they do anything for the flavor of your barbecue.

Logs, Slabs, Chunks, Chips, And Pellets

You'll find smoke wood available in all these forms. In retail stores you'll most likely find chunks, chips, and pellets. Chunks will vary in size from small pieces to fist-sized pieces. Chunks burn slowly and release smoke over a long period of time, and are the choice for most smokers

Chips burn hot and fast, releasing smoke in a quick burst. If you use chips, you will have to add them several times during the cooking process, whereas with chunks you can add them just once at the beginning of the process. To prolong the smoke from wood chips, they are often placed in a pouch formed out of aluminum foil and put directly on the hot coals. Small holes poked in the foil allow the smoke to escape.

Should Bark Be Removed?

Some people are adamant about removing the bark from smoke wood, believing that it introduces an undesirable flavor to their barbecue. On the other hand, I know of one gentleman who barbecues using only the bark. I don't bother removing bark from my smoke wood. You'll have to try it both ways and see if you can tell any difference.

Quantity Of Smoke Wood To Use

It is possible to apply too much smoke to meat, resulting in a bitter or overpowering flavor. In general, I've found that the equivalent of 4-12 fist-sized chunks of wood work best for most meats in the smoker. You should experiment with using different amounts of smoke wood to determine what works best for you, depending on if you like a heavier or lighter smoke flavor.

When using a new smoke wood for the first time, I suggest using a small amount for a lighter smoke flavor. You can always increase the amount of smoke wood next time, but there's no way to salvage a piece of meat that's been oversmoked.

Apply Smoke Wood To The Fire

Here are some of the ways that people add smoke wood to the fire.

By the way, don't bother soaking wood chunks before use. It's not necessary as long as you're using decent-sized chunks, and the water doesn't penetrate seasoned wood very much, anyway.

* Place Smoke Wood On Top Of Hot Coals
Most commonly used when firing the cooker using The Standard Method. Distribute the chunks evenly over the fully lit charcoal after putting the meat in the cooker. This keeps you from getting blasted with smoke while adding the meat

* Bury Smoke Wood In Unlit Charcoal
Only possible when firing the cooker using The Minion Method. Bury wood chunks throughout the unlit fuel, followed by a few chunks on top. Distribute the hot coals evenly over the unlit fuel, making sure some wood touches the hot coals to start generating smoke right away.

* Layering Charcoal And Wood Chips
I don't advocate the use of wood chips, because I think chunks burn longer and more evenly. However, some people put down a layer of charcoal in the bottom of the chamber, then a layer of wood chips, a layer of charcoal, and so on, until the chamber is filled to the top. Light using The Minion Method.

Where To Buy

The best smoke wood is free smoke wood! Check with local orchards, golf courses, and tree trimming services, especially after storms. Tell them that your hobby is barbecue and you're looking for a few split pieces of wood, and you're likely to get some for free.

If you have to purchase smoke wood, it's best to buy locally whenever possible because of the high cost of shipping.

Hickory and mesquite chunks are readily available at most hardware stores and home centers. Check Home Depot, Lowe's, Orchard Supply Hardware, Ace, True Value, and other such stores. Better grocery stores will often have these products, too.

 You can also find a number of other smoke wood suppliers listed on The Smoke Ring.

Many of the "exotic" woods listed at the top of this page are not available through retail suppliers. Most people harvest these woods from trees on their own property or on a friend's property, or purchase them from orchards and other property owners.

By The Bag, Box, Or Truckload

If you buy smoke wood at retail stores, it will probably come in paper or plastic bags in small quantities sold by weight or volume. This is convenient for those who live in urban areas without a lot of storage space and without access to cut trees or branches.

If you order smoke wood over the phone or Internet, you'll probably have to buy a minimum quantity by weight, usually a 50 pound box or sack of wood. This is fine if you have storage space, and the price of the wood is reasonable, but you'll pay about as much in shipping as you will for the wood itself.

If you're lucky enough to have appropriate smoke wood trees on your property, or know someone who does, you can chop up green logs and branches into chunks for use in your smoker. Never use green or unseasoned wood.

Choosing The Right Smoke Wood

Choosing the right type of smoke wood is an important decision you make each time you barbecue. Each wood imparts its own unique flavor to beef, pork, poultry and seafood. It's also true that certain woods are commonly associated with and go better with certain kinds of meat.

There you have it


----------



## CampfireCowboy

thanks for the link cant wait to try!!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

I tried the link and it took me nowhere.  So here is my experience with smoking woods, and no, you don't need a smoker to smoke meats.  I do it on a Webber kettle all the time.  You just need to understand how to build your fire, and maintain low and slow temps.

Maple - sugar or red, it doesn't matter.  Goes great with turrkey, and all fowel.  Also plays well with seafood/fish.

Birch - works with pork, is very good with pork.

Tag Alder- great with fish, pork, hot dogs, and beef

Apple - great with turkey, chicken, cornish hens, pork butt, ribs, kielbasa, bratwurst, knockwurst, riged bologa

Cherry - same as apple

White oak - great with beef and game meats

Cedar - great with seafood

Hickory - use with pork belly, or fatty pork.

Mesquite - good with everything, IMHO

Walnut/Pecan wood/hulls- great wit poultry, and gamey meats, such as lamb and venison

Actually,  most of these woods will work with most of the foods.  I am particular about cedar, and hickory, as they have strong flavors that don't play well with everything.  And we haven't touchr which woods work with veggies, or even which veggies are complimented by smoke.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## skilletlicker

I've used cherry, oak, alder, and hickory in the Cameron Indoor Cooker/Smoker that Katie H recommended.

The chips sold for such indoor smokers are more like larger chunks of sawdust chips and they are fairly expensive. Oak is very common in this neck of the woods and I've thought that when my present supply runs low, I'd bring home an oak branch after a storm and use a drill to turn it into dust chunks.

Chief, you mention walnut/pecan *hulls*. New idea to me and I love it. Sailing the interweb suggests pistachio and almond shells can also be used. Always have walnuts pecans, and almonds on hand. Been looking for an excuse to add pistachios to the pantry.


----------



## caseydog

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I tried the link and it took me nowhere.  So here is my experience with smoking woods, and no, you don't need a smoker to smoke meats.  I do it on a Webber kettle all the time.  You just need to understand how to build your fire, and maintain low and slow temps.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



Yep! I have owned a few dedicated smokers, but I get the same results from my Weber Kettle, and it is more appropriate for the the smaller amounts of meat that I smoke. 

I just restocked on Hickory chunks today. That is my favorite wood. They had Post Oak (which I haven't seen in stores before), and almost bought a bag. I may go back for a bag. Post Oak is very common with Texas BBQ, especially in South and East Texas where those trees are abundant. 

CD


----------



## caseydog

For those of you with gas grills, look into getting one of these smoke tubes from A-MAZE-N products. I have one, it is performs exactly as they say it does. 

https://www.amazenproducts.com

CD


----------



## CraigC

Although I haven't tried it yet, Karen ordered some Manuka chunks for me. Manuka is native to New Zealand and Rascal recommended it to me. It was available from Amazon when she ordered it.


----------



## Bitser

Quite a lot of New Zealand salmon (lox) is smoked with manuka:  good.  Lived in New Zealand for a while and go back often.  

Here in Wyoming, I use a Weber Smoky Mountain cooker.  For bacon, I use hickory, pecan, or apple.  







For pork butts, hickory, pecan, or mesquite.  For pastrami, apple or maple.  

For cold-smoking salmon, I cut alder by the river and bark it first.   I cobbled together a cold smoking rig that uses the Weber kettle to hold the fish and an old breadbox with an electric hotplate to generate the smoke.  














A neighbor tore up some big serviceberry bushes while plowing snow, and I've been trying that as a smoking wood:  mild and rather nice.


----------



## Bitser

Here's a nice photo of a slab of bacon, just off the smoker.


----------



## Roll_Bones

Looks great and I really like your smoke generator!


----------



## GotGarlic

Yum, that looks amazing [emoji39]


----------



## Bitser

The key to cold smoking is to keep the smoke cool and the temperature of the fish, cheese, etc, below the cooking range.


----------



## RCJoe

I'd offer this from one of my many other culinary websites:



> [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Smoking Woods and their Flavor
> 
> 
> [/FONT]                   *[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Here is a list of woods with details of what they can do for various meats:[/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]  (not all of these will be available in your part of the world)  Remember, taking woods across state lines is prohibited in many states now due to insects & plant born diseases.
> 
> Alder, Very delicate with a hint of sweetness. Good with fish, pork, poultry, and light-meat game birds.
> 
> Almond, A sweet smoke flavor, light ash. Good with all meats.
> 
> Apple, Very mild with a subtle fruity flavor, slightly sweet. Good with poultry (turns skin dark brown) and pork.
> 
> Apricot, mild, sweet flavor. Good on fish, poultry, pork.
> 
> Ash, Fast burner, light but distinctive flavor. Good with fish and red meats.
> 
> Birch, Medium-hard wood with a flavor similar to maple. Good with pork and poultry.
> 
> Cherry, Mild and fruity. Good with poultry, pork and beef. Some List members say the cherry wood is the
> best wood                   for smoking. Wood from chokecherry trees may produce a bitter flavor.  Professional Pit Masters often use
> Cherry in conjunction with Hickory.
> 
> Citrus,   lemon, grapefruit, orange, nectarine light fruity flavor, good with fish, poultry, pork and beef.
> 
> Cottonwood, It is a softer wood than alder and very subtle in flavor. Use it for fuel but use some chunks of
> other                   woods (hickory, oak, pecan) for more flavor. Don't use green cottonwood for smoking.
> 
> Crab apple, Similar to apple wood.
> 
> Grapevines Tart. Provides a lot of smoke. Rich and fruity. Good with poultry, red meats, game and lamb.
> 
> Hickory, Most commonly used wood for smoking--the King of smoking woods. Sweet to strong, heavy bacon flavor.
> Good                   with pork, ham and beef.
> 
> Lilac, Very light, subtle with a hint of floral. Good with seafood and lamb.
> 
> Maple,  Smoky mellow and slightly sweet. Good with pork, poultry, cheese, and small game birds.
> 
> Mesquite, Strong earthy flavor. Good with beef, fish, chicken, and game. One of the hottest burning woods.
> 
> Mulberry, The smell is sweet and reminds one of apple.
> 
> Oak, Heavy smoke flavor--the Queen of smoking wood.
> 
> RED OAK, is good on ribs, WHITE OAK makes the
> best coals for longer burning. All oak varieties reported as suitable                   for smoking. Good with red meat, pork,
> fish and heavy game.
> 
> Orange, Lemon & Grapefruit - Produces a nice mild smoky flavor. Excellent with beef, pork, fish and poultry.
> 
> Peach mild, sweet flavor. Good on fish, poultry, pork.
> 
> Pear A nice subtle smoke flavor. Much like apple. Excellent with chicken and pork.
> 
> Pecan Sweet and mild with a flavor similar to hickory. Tasty with a subtle character. Good with
> poultry, beef, pork                   and cheese. Pecan is an all-around superior smoking wood.
> 
> Plum, mild sweet flavor. Good on fish, poultry, pork.
> 
> Sassafras is mild and sweet and works well with pork.
> 
> Smoking wood is usually soaked in water for a few  hours before cooking.  Often Grill Masters wrap it in foil and                   then use a fork to pierce small holes in the foil.   This controls the smoking of the wood and inhibits it from catching                   fire and creating soot, which could adversely effect  the taste of the meat.
> [/FONT]


----------



## Bitser

Lots of useful info on this thread:  thanks!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

for those that don't believe you can properly smoke something on a Webber Kettle, I offer these pictures:


Apple, and Maple were the smoking woods used.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Vinylhanger

RCJoe said:


> I'd offer this from one of my many other culinary websites:


This is an awesome list.  Thank you!!!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Vinylhanger said:


> This is an awesome list.  Thank you!!!



+1
Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

